# caad10 headtube frame saver tape



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm about to build my new caad10 up. my caad9 didn't have any problems with cable rub at the head tube but the caad10 guides are further back. Is frame saver tape a good idea here or are there any other products that will keep the cables from rubbing through the paint?


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

i just used a piece of scotch tape and done been good for the past year.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Use a piece of Xpel. Invisible and provides great protection.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Wiggle | Lizard Skins Clear Patches Frame Protectors

gimmicky and vain maybe, but i've had scotch and electrical tape take off clear coat before.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tomato said:


> Wiggle | Lizard Skins Clear Patches Frame Protectors
> 
> gimmicky and vain maybe, but i've had scotch and electrical tape take off clear coat before.


I found these to fall off kind of easy (Yes, I cleaned with alcohol before)

The best ones I found were the ones Cannondale provided with my frame.

I have Xpel too, but I can't give a long term review of those yet.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Since you're doing your own build: A single O-ring on each gear cable casing.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

ziscwg said:


> I found these to fall off kind of easy (Yes, I cleaned with alcohol before)
> 
> The best ones I found were the ones Cannondale provided with my frame.
> 
> I have Xpel too, but I can't give a long term review of those yet.


True that. The best ones I bought were made by BBB, those held up quite well.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I just bought a couple sheets of clear protective patches from the LBS, not sure the brand (looks like Crankskins). 3M also sells protective patches for cars, though I couldn't find them at the one car place I went too. I think the ones I got were only 8 mil thickness (0.8 mm?), but if I had to do it over again, I'd go for slightly thicker stuff.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Paint Protection Film - XPEL Technologies Corp.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Propofol said:


> Paint Protection Film - XPEL Technologies Corp.


I got mine at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EP52BU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------

